
What PostHog did to get into YC - james_impliu
https://posthog.com/blog/before-the-yc-application/
======
james_impliu
Hey, I'm James one of the founders of PostHog, a YC W20 company.

We noticed that lots of people blog about the application process, but few
blog whilst they're actually going through the program.

We recently launched our company on HN as a current batch YC company. We
decided to start blogging about our time here to give people a sense of what
it's like.

If there's interest, we'll keep writing posts like this!

